# Pain....



## tungsten (Mar 24, 2008)

....outside lower left patella.

What's it from?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You're probably going to have to provide more info in order to get useful feedback... when does the pain occur? All ride, a ways into the ride, after the ride... what sets it off, climbing out of saddle, extra effort, etc...

A lot of time first things people look at are saddle height, saddle position, shoe cleat position.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Did it come on suddenly or gradually? 

I notice I get pain there when I grind at a lower than normal cadence for longer than normal (hint: not my typical riding style). I do low cadence work during my TrainerRoad workouts and sometimes overdo it. I rest the knee for 2-3 days and I am back to normal.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Didn't you just answer your own question?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

mackgoo said:


> Didn't you just answer your own question?


Uhhh, what??? Don't compute.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Actually, my mistake. I mistook your comment as his response to needing more information.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I had this in my left leg. The pain started on the left of the knee, but radiated down to below the patella... that, or my unconscious modification of movement of my left leg to lessen the pain of the ITBS caused a secondary inflammation below the patella. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iliotibial_band_syndrome

My problem originated because my legs are about 1/2 inch different in length. Millimetre adjustments to seat height, and cleats on the left shoe, and ultimately swapping out my 172.5 crank for a 170 cured the problem.

But it was really bad for a few years when I was doing long hard rides to the tune of a over hundred miles a week.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

mackgoo said:


> Actually, my mistake. I mistook your comment as his response to needing more information.


No problem.


----------

